# How/where to hunt squirrels this time of year



## dadforson

Your help, please.
I found some private land(with permission) on which to hunt squirrels. There are squirrels on the land. How/when do they move? 
I was told the last 2 weeks of Sept. is the time to hunt squirrels, but the season is open until March 1 for a reason.I want to take my teen age son for the first time. I have not hunted them before. What tactics/weather/etc. should I know before I go hunting?
Also, could use another place with squirrels on it-how about a case of your favorite adult beverage for a 2 hour hunt with a 13 year old-I will supervise him?
Is there a guide that could take us rabbit hunting with beagles for a half day at a reasonable rate? Who/where?
Thanks.


----------



## dadNson

hey i love to squirrel hunt. the squirrel are ruting right now so it is the best time. wat i do is walk along with a 22 or 20 ga shotgun.then find a good spot that looks like the squirrels are there stuff like holes in snow were they have been digging up nuts, tracks, and most important this time of year is the squirrel nest aka bunchs of sticks and leaves in trees. hope you do good because fried squirrel and biskets sound good right now:lol:.


----------



## Talntedmrgreen

Typically the last two weeks of January is when they begin to breed, and it lasts a couple weeks. At it's best, there will be 4 or more males chasing and running with 1 female, but she runs the show.

It's just like deer hunting, so at this time, I switch from walking to sitting. Every 10 minutes the woods will change. Sometimes nothing, then boom, all hell breaks loose. They will give you lots of tree shots, because she'll tree, then stop for a breather, and with a rimfire you can snipe them off. I've had a few 5 shot, 5 kill sets that only had me on the scope for a minute or two. It's my favorite time of year to get them:lol:

I never bother with a shotgun anymore. This year was terrible for acorns (check your spot), so I've been sticking near cut corn. The best is tall pines near cut corn. Evergreen provides thermal cover during the winter, and they will nest there before they will a bare oak. Most will be in hollowed trees, if available when it's chilly.

I noticed very little in the way of breeding activity this past weekend, and think it will fire up in another week or so. Best bet, sit tight and learn your spot, and your rats. you'll likely get a couple by the time you learn where exactly you need to be. Anytime of day is fine, but I have far less luck midday, depending on the temps. Mornings seem best (until 11-ish), but if it's cold (teens or less), wait until it warms up, because they will too!

Have fun, and post us some picks! We should have a rat-fry...I like the sounds of that.


----------



## flyguy

Here ya go. Picked off these 4 (3 males and one female) in the same big oak. It was almost too easy! It was good to get the boy out for a walk in the woods. 







[/IMG]
go get 'em, but you kinda have to pick your days. This past Saturday was perfect with the warm temps and the tree rats on the move.


----------



## deLabé

Hey, dadNSon, tell us how you fry your squirrels!


----------



## Talntedmrgreen

Flyguy is right, Sat was awesome, sun was windy and I saw zero rats in 3 hours...but I did get out of the house. : )
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Crow Buster

dadforson said:


> Also, could use another place with squirrels on it


There is quite a bit of state land within an hour's drive of Rochester Hills, don't think private land is your only hope. I haven't squirrel hunted in years, but used to do just fine at the state game areas. Squirrels aren't high on the list for most hunters out there, so don't worry about where you go. Your real competition for squirrel survival are birds of prey and winter severity. It's better to get out and stomp around on the state land, then to stay inside hoping for private land.

CB


----------



## 2Lman

flyguy said:


> Here ya go. Picked off these 4 (3 males and one female) in the same big oak. It was almost too easy! It was good to get the boy out for a walk in the woods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> go get 'em, but you kinda have to pick your days. This past Saturday was perfect with the warm temps and the tree rats on the move.


nice pic..


----------



## dadNson

All i do is put them in a frying pan with oil ,onion, salt and pepper. then bake some biskets and gravy.


----------



## greenhead1984

dadforson said:


> Your help, please.
> I found some private land(with permission) on which to hunt squirrels. There are squirrels on the land. How/when do they move?
> I was told the last 2 weeks of Sept. is the time to hunt squirrels, but the season is open until March 1 for a reason.I want to take my teen age son for the first time. I have not hunted them before. What tactics/weather/etc. should I know before I go hunting?
> Also, could use another place with squirrels on it-how about a case of your favorite adult beverage for a 2 hour hunt with a 13 year old-I will supervise him?
> Is there a guide that could take us rabbit hunting with beagles for a half day at a reasonable rate? Who/where?
> Thanks.


I love to hear about getting youngsters out in the woods!!! Squirrel hunting is a great time and even if you come up bust, the time spend with your son is priceless. That being said I have the most luck when the temp. is above 35 and the wind is light. Look for mature oaks or beach and leaf nests. I have better luck in the morning on the early season hunts and in the evenings with these winter hunts. A slow walk this time of year is a good start because they are distracted with breeding. If this does not work position yourself by the biggest nests that you can find and wait. If it is not windy you can hear them moving around in the nests sometimes. For this I carry a handful of small rocks to throw at the nest. If you hit anywhere near the nest most times they will come flying out and give you a shot. I also know some guys who carry around a slingshot for this purpose. If its a big nest and you get one out then chances are there is more in there. Just wait and they will come out. I usually shoot the first one and mark where it lands and wait. I also use a squirrel bark this time of year but it only seems to work about one in ten times, but when it does you can pinpoint their location up to 100 yards or so. One thing I have noticed with winter squirrel hunting is that it is a boom or bust affair. If you don't have any luck with your spots PM me and I will let you know of some great state land in the tri city area. Good luck and have fun!!!


----------



## Crow Buster

Here is a link to help you find some convenient state land to hunt:

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363_10913-154111--,00.html


CB


----------

